# Splint plus HCPCS?



## jodi (Mar 18, 2009)

I am confusing myself - can someone set me straight?

If you have an ankle fracture and the MD puts on an ankle brace - HCPCS 
L4350 can you charge a CPT 29515 - Application of short leg splint with it?

Or a Q4046/Q4048 with a CPT 29515? I an new and confused . . .


----------



## mksmith713 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you can't charge for application of a DME which an L code indicates.

But the Q codes are casting supplies which can be reported with the corresponding CPT code.


----------



## jodi (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks! That is what I thought,  but you know sometimes how you second guess yourself! Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## mbort (Mar 19, 2009)

If you are charging out a fracture code for the same DOS, you can not capture the application.


----------

